# ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT



## adavis1 (Jun 22, 2018)

I noticed last night that access to our hosted website is intermittent on our network. When trying to reach our website, we often receive this message:

This site can’t be reached
"https://www.worknetdupage.org" took too long to respond.
Search Google for worknet dupage org
ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT 

But occasionally we can access it, even from PCs and browsers that 5 minutes prior could not access it. I'm stumped as to what would cause intermittent time outs for only 1 website (access to all other websites that we try is normal).

I just discovered that using the Browsec VPN application for chrome allows us to access the site every time and without issue. Disabling the VPN app and then trying to access the site again result in more timed out errors.

We haven't installed any server or firewall updates in the last couple of days. We use ESET AV, but on a PC that doesn't have the AV software installed yet we still can't access the site (until using Browsec).

I tried flushing DNS cache on the router/firewall, the servers, and the workstations. I disabled AV software, windows firewall, made sure that a proxy server wasn't being used.

Doing a tracert for "www.worknetdupage.org" traces the path all the way to the hosting service (Network Solutions), but a couple of hops time out every time. Pinging the site results in replies, but time averages about 35ms.

When I look at the network tab of the Chrome developer tool, it says that the connection was stalled. When I use the VPN to access, then disable VPN and refresh, the only error reported that I see is something to do with a LinkedIn widget. When I use the VPN I get status code 200, when I don't use the VPN it immediately gives me a status code 404. I assumed this wasn't relevant because it's just a widget (which works fine via VPN).


----------



## adavis1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Forgot to mention--- you can access the website just fine OUTSIDE of our network. I can get to it on my phone. But as soon as I connect to the WiFi, I can't access it.


----------



## adavis1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Turns out that the network admin that retired last month hadn't updated the firmware on the firewall for over 2 years. All of the firewall policies were correct and in place, but after updating to 1 version shy of the current version of firmware, we can access the site again.

I don't know if I have ever been this happy. Beers tonight.


----------



## sarikasingh15 (Sep 17, 2018)

most of the time we get this type of error due to low internet connection. This is not the only error, we also get errors like DNS Probe Finished No Internet Issues on Chrome And Android phone.


----------



## adavis1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you, sarikasingh15.

The firewall update I mentioned earlier did not end up resolving our issue. It did allow a flood of O365 updates to finally install, though.

*We increased our bandwidth shortly afterwards and have not had an issue viewing our website since.* :dance:


----------



## sarikasingh15 (Sep 17, 2018)

Great and Thanks For The Update.


----------



## evanchatter (Oct 29, 2018)

When connecting to a website, if Google Chrome browser fails to fetch the website to the browser, it throws an error saying "This site can't be reached Error" – ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT. It means the server is taking too much time to replying. The main reason behind this error is your computer can’t be able to access the internet connection or maybe something blocking your network to establishing a connection. Apart from the Network issue, there can be multiple reasons why this error shows up. Before gpoing to any fix, please make sure the server you want to open is exist. If server exist, there are numerous solutions which can be used to solve this error. 

Clear your Chrome browsing data
Check your Network Cables, Restart your Router and Reconnect
Check your Windows Host File
Remove Proxy
Flush DNS and reset TCP/IP
Run Chrome Cleanup Tool


----------

